# Repertoire reccomendations: Baroque to Romantic



## caters

So here is my piano repertoire so far sorted by period and composer:

Baroque:
Bach: Prelude in C, Fugue in C minor, Prelude in C minor, Toccata and fugue in D minor, all 2 part inventions
Handel: Largo from "Xerxes"(Though I play it slower at a more largo tempo whereas I hear it as an andante tempo more like that of a minuet in other recordings)

Classical:
Mozart: K 545, Alla turka, learning rest of K 331(Sonata in A major), Theme from Piano Concerto no. 21
Beethoven(Yes I consider Beethoven a classical period composer even though his later works were in the Romantic period): Fur Elise, Pathetique sonata first movement, Moonlight sonata, Piano Sonata no. 1 first movement, Lizst transcription of Beethoven's 5th first movement, Turkish march from Ruins of Athens transcription
CPE Bach: Solfeggio in C minor

Romantic:
Chopin: Grande Valse Brilliante(can play the right hand full speed, my left hand has to go slower because of all the leaps), Nocturne op. 9 no. 2, Mazurka in Bb(I have to slow down the first few bars of the A theme though), Prelude no. 20 in C minor(I myself call it the "Octave" prelude though I have heard it called the chord prelude), Minute waltz(not close in speed but I have the notes in muscle memory), Prelude in A major, Funeral March from Piano sonata no. 2
Strauss II: The Blue Danube(Incredibly long trills in the left hand though at the beginning)
Grieg: In the Hall of the Mountain King, Morning Mood
Brahms: Hungarian dance no. 5
Bizet: Habenera from Carmen
Dvorak: Largo from New World Symphony
Rimsky-Korsakov: Flight of the Bumblebee
Debussy: Claire de Lune(at least the Db major section, when I reach the E major section, I often get rogue Bb notes that aren't supposed to be there), Reverie

I don't play pieces past Debussy in terms of composition date because I feel that after Debussy, classical music really diverges from what I would consider classical music. Few piano sonatas if any, Few symphonies, and Scott Joplin which I keep seeing in lists of classical music, I feel is more of like a "Jazz before it was Jazz" composer than a classical music composer. This gets even worse in modern period music.

So what do you recommend I add to this repertoire I have?


----------



## kochmaxi

You could add the Tchaikowsky Barcarolle and some Rachmaninov Preludes/Etudes, for example Op. 23 in G minor No. 5, Etude-Tableau in F minor Op. 33 No. 1, Prelude in B minor Op. 32 No. 10 and the Etude-Tableau in A minor Op. 39 No. 6. 

Debussy I would suggest Arabesque 1/2 and La fille au cheveux de lin.

You could maybe like the 24 Preludes and Fugues by Shostakovich, although they were composed way after Debussy. 

I dont know if you would find anything from oscar Peterson interesting, but I still do suggest listening to an album from him.
And last but not least concertos! There are many great, challenging piano concertos out there, maybe have go at one of them.

Cheers


----------



## Jhawn55

The Schumann short works- Traumerei and others. Also, I suggest Schubert Impromptu op. 90, no. 2. Lots of slow study there before speeding up the right hand. Has to be clean. Enjoy!


----------

